

Shark Tank Producers get 5% Equity Whether Startup Gets Funded Or Not - thedroidguy
http://nibletz.com/2012/06/shark-tank-entities-can-take-5-equity-no-matter-what/
Shark Tank "entities" including FinnMax,Sony Pictures Television and ABC get an irrevocable right to 5% equity whether the startup gets funded by the sharks or not.
======
ColinWright
Discussed at considerable length when the story was submitted last month:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3946008>

114 comments.

